
Why IBM Doesn’t Agree with Google’s Open Usage Commons - amaajemyfren
https://developer.ibm.com/blogs/istio-google-open-usage-commons/
======
tannhaeuser
I'd love to read about IBM's opinion on this (and generally had always hold
their in-depth developerwork's articles in high regard) but the site is beeing
GDPR'd in EU (bringing up cookie setting dialogs that "make me think" and stop
reading and even soft-blacklist developerworks) when I think it really doesn't
have to. I just can't imagine IBM is after analytics and ad pennies, and think
they should especially reconsider publishing justifications and opinion pieces
behind GDPR walls when they want to reach the largest audience. Or best, stop
tracking altogether; we know IBM isn't into doing evil things with user data,
so why make developerworks look like a cheap content marketing site?

